# Are there any fellow vets in this forum?



## barry_soetoro (Oct 2, 2010)

Any former vets care to shout out?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Oct 2, 2010)

I'll ask him the next time I take the dog in for his nail clippings...oh wait...


----------



## barry_soetoro (Oct 2, 2010)

iamwhatiseem said:


> I'll ask him the next time I take the dog in for his nail clippings...oh wait...



Your dog served in the military?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Oct 2, 2010)

For Gods sake...who left the basement door open again????


----------



## Oddball (Oct 2, 2010)

> Are there any fellow vets in this forum?


"Fellow" vets from the American or Canadian military?


----------



## rdean (Oct 2, 2010)

There are lots of veterans on this board.

I served from 1975 to 1979 in Headquarters Battery in the 3d Battalion 16th Field Artillery 8th Infantry Division in Baumholder, Germany as an 82 Charlie (Forward Observer) and later in Military Intelligence, S2.

I totally believe in the Draft and believe ALL Americans should have the opportunity to serve their country.


of interest:


According to an analysis of campaign contributions by the nonpartisan Center for Responsive Politics, Democrat Barack Obama has received nearly six times as much money from troops deployed overseas at the time of their contributions than has Republican John McCain,

Troops Deployed Abroad Give 6:1 to Obama - OpenSecrets Blog | OpenSecrets


----------



## barry_soetoro (Oct 2, 2010)

Interesting description


----------



## MikeK (Oct 2, 2010)

rdean said:


> [...]
> 
> I totally believe in the Draft and believe ALL Americans should have the opportunity to serve their country.
> 
> [...]


I fully agree!   You are one of the few who understands the benefits of a Peoples' Army over the semi-mercenary Government's Army we have now.  

If the draft were in place Bush could not have gotten approval to launch the Iraq invasion.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Oct 2, 2010)

barry_soetoro said:


> Any former vets care to shout out?


This troll kinda sounds familiar. B.S., did you ever post on "Save our State"?


----------



## Mad Scientist (Oct 2, 2010)

MikeK said:


> I fully agree!   You are one of the few who understands the benefits of a Peoples' Army over the semi-mercenary Government's Army we have now.  If the draft were in place Bush could not have gotten approval to launch the Iraq invasion.


You mean like the draft was in place and we didn't go to Vietnam?
One of my supervisors was a Vietnam vet and he said the draftees were the worst troops. They didn't want to do anything or listen to anyone.

You lefties want the draft because you think it's a way to fuck up the Military.


----------



## RoccoR (Oct 20, 2010)

_et al,_

Like many of you, I retired from the Army and served in Vietnam.  I have also been to Iraq and Afghanistan.


Mad Scientist said:


> You lefties want the draft because you think it's a way to fuck up the Military.


*(COMMENT)*

I served with Draftees.  Back then, the military was a composite reflection of the community.  So you had the good and the bad.

People that consider the draft a viable option have an opinion that need expressed.

The Draftee and the Reservist had their uses and made their contribution.  They don't turn-out clone thinking.  They are not so far inside the box, that they can't tell they are in a box.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Bonano (Oct 30, 2010)

The military is for people who can't make it in the real world.


----------



## Bootneck (Oct 30, 2010)

Bonano said:


> The military is for people who can't make it in the real world.



What would you know about the real world, Dumbo? With your head so far up your fart stack you can only see what you ate for dinner yesterday!


----------



## Bonano (Oct 31, 2010)

my "fart stack" 
good one.

What skills do you need in the army? Take orders and shoot people. I'm surprised you even have to have a high school diploma to get into the army.


----------



## editec (Oct 31, 2010)

Yes, there are.

So?


----------



## Trajan (Oct 31, 2010)

rdean said:


> of interest:
> 
> 
> According to an analysis of campaign contributions by the nonpartisan Center for Responsive Politics, Democrat Barack Obama has received nearly six times as much money from troops deployed overseas at the time of their contributions than has Republican John McCain,
> ...



and what exactly do you think this means?


----------



## Bootneck (Oct 31, 2010)

Bonano said:


> my "fart stack"
> good one.
> 
> What skills do you need in the army? Take orders and shoot people. I'm surprised you even have to have a high school diploma to get into the army.



I doubt you would even get through the door for a first interview with the Royal Marines! You have to have a brain.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 31, 2010)

Bootneck said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> > my "fart stack"
> ...



And... it helps to be seriously hot. Makes the uniform look even better.


----------



## Bootneck (Oct 31, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Bootneck said:
> 
> 
> > Bonano said:
> ...



 Other way round. The dress blues make Marines look even hotter!


----------



## Bonano (Oct 31, 2010)

Bootneck said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Bootneck said:
> ...



Does a royal marine get to kiss the queen's hairy sntch? Anyways, England was just invaded by hordes of terrorist pakis wielding kebabs, and the marines did nothing. Now you're capitol has been turned into Londonistan.


----------



## Jos (Oct 31, 2010)

Bonano said:


> my "fart stack"
> good one.
> 
> What skills do you need in the army? Take orders and shoot people. I'm surprised you even have to have a high school diploma to get into the army.



Who's in the Army?


----------



## Bonano (Oct 31, 2010)

Jos said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> > my "fart stack"
> ...



homos and coons.


----------



## RoccoR (Nov 5, 2010)

Bonano, _ et al,_

I take it that you have not had the opportunity to serve.



Bonano said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > Bonano said:
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

If nothing else, almost to a service member, they are well beyond thinking like this.  

I noticed in a previous post, you are of the opinion that people in the Army "can't make it" in the private sector.  Well this would be wrong as well.  I am retired from the Army.  I've worked in Government as a Civil Servant.  And I now work in the Private Sector, making between $100K to $300 per year (depending on the year).  I'm not a Bill Gates, but I do OK.  I cannot imagine where you got such an idea.

Everyone has a boss and everyone - at some point, has to take orders.  While every one in the Army must be prepared for combat, the Army (for that matter - any service) is much more complex and dynamic than you seem to recognize.  It has a complex social order as well as internal politics --- just like the private sector.  And there is no job, in the private sector, that is not replicated in the military.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Bonano (Nov 5, 2010)

RoccoR said:


> Bonano, _ et al,_
> 
> I take it that you have not had the opportunity to serve.
> 
> ...



Let's face it, you needed the army cuz you couldn't make it in the real world. maybe now you can, but you wouldn't have done shit if not for the army. So taking orders and shooting people is what got you ahead. Moron.


----------



## britishbulldog (Nov 5, 2010)

Soldiers in the USA and British Army should receive a trophy for every muzzie terrorist they shoot up.

The next target for the USA should be Canada, they are muzzie lovers.


----------



## Bonano (Nov 5, 2010)

britishbulldog said:


> Soldiers in the USA and British Army should receive a trophy for every muzzie terrorist they shoot up.
> 
> The next target for the USA should be Canada, they are muzzie lovers.



LOL! You a funny dog!

Fucking England has waaayyyy more fucking muzzies than Canada does. You probably have more carpet kissers than we have people!


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 5, 2010)

Bonano said:


> britishbulldog said:
> 
> 
> > Soldiers in the USA and British Army should receive a trophy for every muzzie terrorist they shoot up.
> ...



That's because apartheid Canada persecutes Muslims.
Canada/Discrimination: aboriginal Peoples, Muslims face discrimination most according to a poll :: International Islamic News Agency (IINA)


----------



## hipeter924 (Nov 5, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> > britishbulldog said:
> ...


----------



## MelissaD (Nov 6, 2010)

hipeter924 said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonano said:
> ...



Very authoritative source! I'm sure you get all your news there!


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 22, 2010)

Bonano said:


> The military is for people who can't make it in the real world.



Thats garbage.


----------



## Samir (Dec 24, 2010)

Americans are Muslim baby killers.


----------



## Douger (Dec 24, 2010)

Drunks telling druggies what to do and how to defend the DMZ without ammo or artillery shells. 
72 to 75. Later ? Miami Herc site.SW 177 ave.
Bullshit clusterfuck.
The biggest waste of time in my life.
My yobo, however, "nursed" like a starving calf and the weed was cheap and good.
Our " fearless leaders" were too Scotched up to worry about boot shining, shaving, hair cuts and bed making, so it wasn't a bad vacation.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 24, 2010)

hmmm. . . . the American armed forces that defeated Nazism, fascism, and militarism was generally a conscript army.


----------



## rdean (Dec 24, 2010)

Bonano said:


> my "fart stack"
> good one.
> 
> What skills do you need in the army? Take orders and shoot people. I'm surprised you even have to have a high school diploma to get into the army.



This is the most stupid post I have read on this board, ever.

The US military is the most technologically advance in the world.

What a dumbass.

Please tell me you're a conservative.  I would be embarrassed if you said you were a liberal.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 24, 2010)

General John Vesey, Army Vice Chief of Staff, told us a story about a stables review of new tanks (amazing battle platforms) in our heavy unit.  One of the generals was going on about how advanced, how hi-tech, etc., and so forth, until a SP4 put up his hand and when recognized, said, "That's true, sir.  But it does not do a damned thing until I tell it to."

When you have been the female SGT running the med supplies, Bonano, down the highway from Kabul to units throughout cowboy county with only a gunship and two armeed humvees for protection, and do it every day for almost 13 months; or a jump master putting as many troopers into as small a space as possible in as short as time as possible so the opportunity is maximized for most of them to get down there in a combat zone without being killed or injured; or a dust off evac chopper comes into a hot zone to pull a wounded soldier's ass up and out and on to safety; . . . .

Bonano, with all respect, you have no idea what you are talking about.


----------

